# White growth on head



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

*note large images*

So my Heckelii has a white "growth" beside his eye, it resembles a white pimple or bump? It is about the size of his pupil. What is it and should I be worried?

He also has what appears to be really small hole which form a very small ring (circle shape), and there are 6 of them of going up in 2 rows of 3 on the front of his head.

I'll try to get some pictures...He has worms right now too and I'm getting meds today, maybe treating the worms will get everything better.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures will be required for diagnosis.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Momobobo. Do the pimples have tiny worms hanging out of them? Or does it look more like a bacterial infection?

Here's a guide to fish diseases. I hope that it helps: Fish Skin Disorders



Momobobo said:


> So my Heckelii has a white "growth" beside his eye, it resembles a white pimple or bump? It is about the size of his pupil. What is it and should I be worried?
> 
> He also has what appears to be really small hole which form a very small ring (circle shape), and there are 6 of them of going up in 2 rows of 3 on the front of his head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

No they don't...I think it may be Head in the Hole, updated with pics, after medding for the worms he was abit more active, but he's back to his dark not moving self...Worried for him.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Try two treatmensts of Prazi. My Chocolate Cichlid had a very similar looking case, it was on her dorsal and tail fins though.
It took two Prazi treatments to finsish them off.


----------

